# Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition NVMe SSD boot speed problem



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi,

After I downloaded and installed Opus and all the Hollywood instruments and 1.5T of the 2T disc was used the time between the bios window and the Windows log in window became 40sec instead of a couple of seconds.

I unplugged the 2T disc and boottime was 7.4 sec and a couple of seconds before the Windows login window appeared.

Plugged the 2T disc back in and again 40sec before I got the Windows login window.

Then I removed all the Opus libraries wich is almost a Terra Gig and 400Gig was left from other libraries.

Now the PC starts back up as before the Opus install, 7.4sec bios and some couple of seconds before getting to the login window.

In the Bios the 500G disc with W10 Pro on it is marked as the boot priority disc and no other disc is in that list.

But it seems that at the start up the 2 Terra disc is also scanned and the more there is installed on it the longer it takes to start up what seems odd to me because the boot should start from the disc with the OS on it, no?

Anybody an idea what could be wrong?

PC:
MB: ASUS TUF Gaming _X570_-_PLUS_
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5950X
GPU: geforce 1070 8G
RAM: Kingston 64GB DDR4 3200Mhz HyperX Fury
PSU: Seasonic Prime TX-750
OS on Samsung 980 Pro 500GB M.2
Data on Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB


----------



## Pictus (Sep 25, 2021)

Probably is the anti-virus, try to disable 








Defender Control v2.1


In Windows there is no option to completely turn off Microsoft Defender , Defender control is a Portable freeware to disable Ms Defender.




www.sordum.org





Or try to force the maintenance, wait it to finish
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...-stop-automatic-maintenance-windows-10-a.html 


Check with Autoruns








Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals


See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



docs.microsoft.com





How to Use Autoruns to Detect and Remove Malware on Windows








How to Use Autoruns to Detect and Remove Malware on Windows


This article acts as a tutorial on how to use Sysinternals Autoruns to detect potentially unwanted software that is installed and running automatically on your device.




www.varonis.com


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 26, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Probably is the anti-virus, try to disable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reaction!

I just copied some folders to put the 2Terra disc almost full and shut the PC down and then pressed the startbutton and it took 15sec to get to the login window, Bios 7.4sec.

I did this 3 times and got 3 times the same time.

Did not disable the anti-virus.

So maybe it was of some fault install of Opus and the libraries?

Got no clue what it else could be.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 26, 2021)

It could be that the Windows search system thing (can't remember the name) was busy indexing all of the new files. This would explain why after a few resets the speed is improving because more of the files have already been indexed.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 26, 2021)

d.healey said:


> It could be that the Windows search system thing (can't remember the name) was busy indexing all of the new files. This would explain why after a few resets the speed is improving because more of the files have already been indexed.


It happend after the Opus/libraries install. I boot up everyday so after ten days it should have been back to normal with your explanation but that was not the case. Only thing what I can do is reinstall all opus libraries and see what happens.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 26, 2021)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> It happend after the Opus/libraries install. I boot up everyday so after ten days it should have been back to normal with your explanation but that was not the case. Only thing what I can do is reinstall all opus libraries and see what happens.


Check in msconfig to see if Opus added any new services that are starting on boot


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 26, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Check in msconfig to see if Opus added any new services that are starting on boot


I'm re-installing the libraries but the Opusplayer is not visble in taskmanager. This evening after installing all libraries I will see what happens when I reboot.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 26, 2021)

d.healey said:


> It could be that the Windows search system thing (can't remember the name) was busy indexing all of the new files. This would explain why after a few resets the speed is improving because more of the files have already been indexed.


It can be too, but I think the normal behavior is to start Windows Search delayed.
As my custom Windows installation ISO already has the Windows Search disabled
from the beginning, I don't even remember that this crap thing existed... 
But by forcing the Windows Maintenance should fix.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 26, 2021)

Pictus said:


> It can be too, but I think the normal behavior is to start Windows Search delayed.
> As my custom Windows installation ISO already has the Windows Search disabled
> from the beginning, I don't even remember that this crap thing existed...
> But by forcing the Windows Maintenance should fix.


I re-installed Opus and the libraries.

Time between pressing the startbutton and the login window 40sec.

Disabled Windows Defender. Time to get to the login window 25sec

Disabled Windows maintenance. Time to get to the login window 25sec.

Bios time stays in all cases 7.3 seconds.

I can live with 25seconds but still no clue why it's ten seconds more than this morning.

Tanks again for the help!


----------



## Pictus (Sep 27, 2021)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> Disabled *Windows maintenance*. Time to get to the login window 25sec.
> Tanks again for the help!


I am glad to help, but it is to force the maintenance and wait it finish the job, just need to do 1 time.
I guess you mean Windows Search.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 27, 2021)

Pictus said:


> I am glad to help, but it is to force the maintenance and wait it finish the job, just need to do 1 time.
> I guess you mean Windows Search.


Forced the maintenance. Now 22 sec. I changed the title of the thread because it seems really having something to do with the install of Opus.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 27, 2021)

Try this https://mywindowshub.com/how-to-enable-or-disable-disk-write-caching-in-windows-10/
I *always* do this for ALL my SSDs and HDs.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 27, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Try this https://mywindowshub.com/how-to-enable-or-disable-disk-write-caching-in-windows-10/
> I *always* do this for ALL my SSDs and HDs.


Just tried it but not on second less. Still 22sec to get to the login window. 

Thanks for the patience and support!


----------



## Pictus (Sep 27, 2021)

I am glad to help, but sadly I do not know what it is.
Not the AV and not the Windows Search, sadly I am out of ideas.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Sep 27, 2021)

Pictus said:


> I am glad to help, but sadly I do not know what it is.
> Not the AV and not the Windows Search, sadly I am out of ideas.


When I put the disc almost full with copies of folders in a new folder there was no problem. Now with Opus and the libraries installed the time changed. With defender on it's almost 40sec. Was not when I put the disc almost full. So in my opinion it's an Opus problem. I cannot be the only person that has this problem after installing Opus and the libraries.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Oct 6, 2021)

Pictus said:


> I am glad to help, but sadly I do not know what it is.
> Not the AV and not the Windows Search, sadly I am out of ideas.


It seems something happend after an Windows update because I did not change anything and now I got back to 15 sec to get to the loginwindow.


----------

